# Software > Ασφάλεια >  Linksys WRT54G Router Blank HTTP GET Request DoS

## wiresounds

Πηγή: securityfocus

*Linksys WRT54G Router Blank HTTP GET Request Denial Of Service Vulnerability*

bugtraq id 9152 
object 
class Failure to Handle Exceptional Conditions 
cve CVE-MAP-NOMATCH

remote Yes 
local No 
published Dec 03, 2003 
updated Jan 27, 2004 
vulnerable Linksys WRT54G v1.0 1.42.3 (Firmware)

The Linksys WRT54G router has been reported prone to a denial of service vulnerability while handling blank HTTP GET requests. It has been reported that when the affected appliance handles a request of this type the embedded web server will halt, requiring the appliance to be power cycled in order to regain normal functionality

----------


## Mick Flemm

το είχα κάνει post και παλιότερα...

http://www.awmn.gr/forum/viewtopic.php?t=4173

στο link θα βρείτε περισσότερες infos

----------


## wiresounds

Opps




> published Dec 03, 2003 
> updated Jan 27, 2004


Αλλά όπως λέω είχε γίνει updated Jan 27, 2004

Να σου πω την αλήθεια ο τρόπος που κάνεις post όλα σε ένα thread δεν το βρίσκω εύχρηστο γιατί δεν μπορεί να το ακολουθήσει κάποιος με updates. Απλώς μια προσωπική γνώμη, δεν είναι απαραίτητα και η σωστή.  ::

----------


## Mick Flemm

Ωραία, μιά ιδέα είναι να χωρίσουμε τα posts ανάλογα με τους daemons π.χ. αλλά όσον αφορά vulnerabilities του λειτουργικού (kernel π.χ. κλπ) ή συσκευών όπως τούτη εδώ καλύτερα να είναι κατηγοριοποιημένες κάπου.

Πείτε μου πως προτημάτε να κάνω posts και είμαι ΟΚ, απλά αυτή την κατηγοριοποίηση βρήκα βολική.

----------

